# Love it or hate it?



## Pete2005 (Oct 1, 2005)

The Bullring Birmingham - The Selfridges building
Some love it - some hate it. What do you think?

Artist impression








































































----------------------------------------


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Ummm.... I am going to wait and see how it looks when completed. 
Don't want to offend anyone, but right now I am not loving it...
I am seeing it as trying too hard to be novel.


----------



## Pete2005 (Oct 1, 2005)

No its finished, i just used the artist impression to show the size.

All the rest are recent pictures.


----------



## Javi (Mar 18, 2005)

It´s good but in my opinion is in a wrong place


----------



## Pete2005 (Oct 1, 2005)

Javi said:


> It´s good but in my opinion is in a wrong place


Intresting. What do you mean wrong place?


----------



## HT (May 6, 2004)

I love it , but i really dislike the yellow elements .


----------



## ishtefh_03 (Nov 11, 2005)

Pete2005 said:


> Intresting. What do you mean wrong place?


maybe because its near a church that looks old... just look in the picture...


----------



## ishtefh_03 (Nov 11, 2005)

what it is made of anyway???


----------



## chenlu (Dec 16, 2003)

I especially love its soft, flowing form 
and the circles kind of enforces this feeling of comfort


----------



## dewback (Jun 28, 2005)

HT said:


> I love it , but i really dislike the yellow elements .


I share your point of view, those yellow things are annoying.


----------



## mr_storms (Oct 29, 2005)

as has been said before I like it but it is out of place (and ^^ those yellow things are ugly)


----------



## ishtefh_03 (Nov 11, 2005)

it looks good at night, i like the effect of the lights...


----------



## satit28 (Mar 9, 2005)

great design............
but next by the church???.................
no!!.............


----------



## ishtefh_03 (Nov 11, 2005)

satit28 said:


> great design............
> but next by the church???.................
> no!!.............


just like what i said...


----------



## Pete2005 (Oct 1, 2005)

i think it looks good next to the church - old and new.

















]


----------



## mac71 (Dec 14, 2005)

I think it looks Ok. It surely has a really unique design.


----------



## Tazmaniadevil (Dec 23, 2003)

To me, it's ugly. But I don't hate it.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

Very futurisitic, I love it.


----------



## cristianocani (Oct 21, 2004)

A good project by Future Systems architects!


----------



## cphdude (Apr 18, 2004)

hate it....


----------



## ladolcevita (Aug 11, 2005)

I actually doesn't care that much, it does look stand out though.


----------



## petey (Nov 10, 2004)

love it


----------



## MetroGuardian (Dec 20, 2004)

amazing piece of architecture


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

Its ugly


----------



## Grollo (Sep 11, 2002)

Futurama!


----------



## kroteeni (Nov 20, 2005)

No I don't like it. It's misplaced. I am not sure if that architecture is good looking anywhere but next a golf court with smooth organic hills it would look alot better. Old churches and that don't mix well


----------



## charmcity7 (Dec 4, 2005)

Pete2005 said:


> No its finished, i just used the artist impression to show the size.
> 
> All the rest are recent pictures.


Is it SUPPOSED to look like Moby Dick?  
Im not sure what to think. Id like to see it in person.


----------



## Pete2005 (Oct 1, 2005)

Oh yeh! I can see what you mean. I have never noticed that before!


----------



## Prestonian (Sep 11, 2002)

I love it, for me its interior is one of its best features, its a remarkable shop inside. I generally love the contrast between the old and new with regard to this building. It certainly dominates the skyline from certain viewpoints.

I won't deny that the finishing is a little disappointin in places, the yellow round the entrances for example. I love the yellow but in the earlier renders it was a sort of 'piping' round the entrances, in reality its a 2D strip behind some glass. i also dislike the bridge to the car park, but i think that is because it isn't as radical as the rest of the building, it looks a bit cheap in comparisson.

Overall phenomenal though


----------



## shayan (Oct 9, 2005)

U G L Y (it looks like a seamonster) sorry really dislike it... Even in a city like Dubai it would stand out and look ugly...


----------



## krainer (Nov 15, 2005)

hate it
It looks organic. In a bad way


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

I like it!
:yes:


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Love it in every way. The clean soft lines, the yellow bands, the airbridge and especially the location. For me it works perfectly next to the old church, much like the pompidou center in paris contrasts with the historical center around it.

Absolutely fantastic department store, and it must have taken the Birmingham council a lot of guts to build something this fresh and ground breaking in their city center.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

Some more photo's


----------



## TheOingoBoingoBandit (Mar 16, 2005)

Prestonian said:


> I won't deny that the finishing is a little disappointin in places, the yellow round the entrances for example.




Yellow is Selfridges' corporate colour so that's most likely why they used it.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

I've seen it in real life a week ago. Personally I am not crazy about it. I think it is ok. Why would Selfridges build something like that. I heard this building is now a new birmingham icon. When was it finished and what part of Birmingham is it located?


----------



## DrasQue (Jan 10, 2006)

Not bad... nice!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I've given it some time.... and it has not 'grown' on me.... so,
I guess I am not on the "love it" side... 
But, you have to credit them for trying to be unique.
I think the best, smartest new shop I have seen in ages is
the beautiful new Burberry's in Istanbul... WOW! They have
managed to be unique beautiful!


----------



## salvius (Aug 4, 2004)

That part of Birmingham's city center needs all the help it can get, and this is a good step forward.


----------



## algonquin (Sep 24, 2004)

It's fantastic.


----------

